# big driftwood



## ymajere (Mar 15, 2004)

too big to boil it in a pot, how do i get it clean?


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

bathtub


----------



## ymajere (Mar 15, 2004)

maybe its just me, but how do you keep a bathtub boiling? for that matter, how do you GET it to a boil?


----------



## JAC (Jan 19, 2004)

Hot water will do fine, just change it once it gets cold. Oh, and next time just make a single thread with all the questions in it







.


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Death in # said:


> bathtub :nod:


 Thats what I would do :nod:


----------



## ymajere (Mar 15, 2004)

first piece of wood, just starting the 2nd bleaching!


----------



## escaflownewhite (Oct 19, 2004)

I need a diftwood, does the wood have to be found in the water of can I get pick one up on the ground? And is that diftwood really that big or is your bathtub just really that small.


----------



## JAC (Jan 19, 2004)

escaflownewhite said:


> I need a diftwood, does the wood have to be found in the water of can I get pick one up on the ground? And is that diftwood really that big or is your bathtub just really that small.


 Nope, any piece of wood will do, however ,I've heard that branches are no good because they tend to decompose.


----------



## ymajere (Mar 15, 2004)

its a big piece of driftwood, over 4 feet long.


----------

